# 2002 NISSAN ALTIMA....ABOUT THE BRAKES...



## shynepo3 (Apr 18, 2005)

I purchased a 2002 Nissan Altima a few months ago...had it thoroughly inspected by a mechanic, who informed that everything was good, except for a little rust on the rotors. The car had about 32500 miles. 
Everything has been good, but lately I have been hearing a squeak when I brake....obviously it's the pads or something.... ...I dont know much about cars, but my question is:
Typically, how long do brake pads last?? and rotors?? I know when I take the car in to check, they are going to tell me that the rotors and pads need to be exchanged....but they'll try to rip me off....If the rotors are shaved, for the new pads, how long can the rotors last??? Any info is appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Depends on the car. Many people have had problems with 02 brakes. I suggest spending the $200 and have the pads changed and the rotors turned at all four corners. Any decently reputable technician will advise you as to whether or not you need this service. Sounds like you do.

Pay attention to your steering wheel when braking. If you feel any kind of vibration, chances are you need your rotors turned.


----------



## shynepo3 (Apr 18, 2005)

Mark said:


> Depends on the car. Many people have had problems with 02 brakes. I suggest spending the $200 and have the pads changed and the rotors turned at all four corners. Any decently reputable technician will advise you as to whether or not you need this service. Sounds like you do.
> 
> Pay attention to your steering wheel when braking. If you feel any kind of vibration, chances are you need your rotors turned.


wow..thanks for the quick reply...what do you mean "turned" rotors......is it the same as shaving?? thanks again.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

turned is the same as shaving. Do yourself a favor and save yourself $200 by buying some replacement pads and changing them yourself. Its very easy and doesnt require many tools. A c-clamp and a couple sockets. pads will cost you around $20.

When you are changing them, inspect the rotors yourself. If they arent glazed or have grooves cut into them, you dont have to get them turned. Just put the new pads on and , as the taco bell guy says, your "good to go".

Even if they are glazed, hit them with some rough sandpaper, and your "good to go"


----------



## shynepo3 (Apr 18, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> turned is the same as shaving. Do yourself a favor and save yourself $200 by buying some replacement pads and changing them yourself. Its very easy and doesnt require many tools. A c-clamp and a couple sockets. pads will cost you around $20.
> 
> When you are changing them, inspect the rotors yourself. If they arent glazed or have grooves cut into them, you dont have to get them turned. Just put the new pads on and , as the taco bell guy says, your "good to go".
> 
> Even if they are glazed, hit them with some rough sandpaper, and your "good to go"


Thanks for the advice.....what is a C clamp??? won't I have to jack the car up?? I have never done that...I can take off the tires with the tool that comes with the car, to change the flat right??? 
STOP LAUGHING....I KNOW, IT'S SAD...
So i buy the pads, get some sand paper, jack the car up, ....what else do i need that u think i don't have...i really am going to do this myself, i'm sick of paying money to mechanics...it seems like i can't find a decent one, i know they exist though...thanks again.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

A "C' Clamp is a tool named after its shape. Its typically used to hold pieces of wood being glued together. Its a screw clamp shaped liked a "c". This will be used to retract the caliper piston when doing a break job.

Yes, you will have to jack the car up and you can do it with the spare tire tools, however if you plan on doing your own car maintenance, it is worth it to invest in a some tools.

You can get good deals at sears on a floor jack with jackstands set, or a beginner mechanics set.

Also pick up a Chiltons or Haynes manual for you car. They are cheap ($12) and will walk you through simple basic jobs for the beginner.


----------



## AltibOi02 (May 30, 2005)

There also pads For sale in the classifieds if you want to check that out. But brakes depends on how much you use them. I changed mine at around 48K~50K miles. And a C-clamp of similar tool is needed. In automotive terms it is called a "Brake Piston push in kit" or something similar to that. They both do the job. Good luck!


----------

